# Fuzzy Cat Productions



## aflacglobal (Aug 20, 2007)

Fuzzy Cat Productions
In association with Hamster Dance Studios is proud to present : :shock: :shock: :shock: 

:arrow: The Gold Refining Forum.

Sounds good anyway. Ok phase one of 4 phases.

1 . The press release

2. The video trailer for the forum

3. The Gold Refining Forum Hand Book. ( Retail value $ Free )

4. The distribution network ( The members of the forum )


:?: :?: :?: :?: 

Note : these are rough materials for draft pourposes only.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 20, 2007)

Ralph,

Not a bad rough draft, I like it. Straight and to the point. Now I guess I need to get a video trailer ready for you. I hope to finish up the Gold Filled DVD in the next day or two, I've been swamped with side work all of a sudden.

Great work Ralph!


Steve


----------



## Noxx (Aug 20, 2007)

I love it 
Where do you plan to put it ?


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh, I can think of a few thousand places. :wink: 

That's what i want every one else to think of to. I will put it together in a package. Once in a package all you will have to do is post the links on various website and message boards across the net. I figure if some of the forum member just make a couple of quick post a week it will grow in no time. Sort of like MLM. :wink: At the same time i will be doing my best to rock the boat. 

That's right all you information and e book snake oil salesmen. You can't sell what's free. ( were going to stop this before it starts )

All Free-------All the Time


----------



## Noxx (Aug 21, 2007)

Aflac :arrow: All right--------All the time
:lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 21, 2007)

I love it 
Where do you plan to put it ?

You know my first wife said the same thing. :shock: 


It's hard being a Pretty man in and ugly mans world.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok next step. 

THE GOLD REFINING FORUM HANDBOOK

This is just vol 1 of many to come.

The video well let's check. Nope not cleared yet. Update soon.

Update: It's live now. See what you think. Soon it will be blasted all over cyber space.  :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKWuQ5kncmM

Oh how they are going to hate me. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
I'll be banned from ebay for life. :shock:


----------



## Noxx (Aug 23, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. Let see if the video gets hits.

Lol aflac, you even get your personal signature at the end. :lol:


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 23, 2007)

8) 8) 8)


----------



## mike.fortin (Aug 23, 2007)

Aflac--you shure worked hard. Goodj ob! Mike.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks mike. Long time no see tall fella.  

This is just one of the things to come yet. :wink:


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok here’s the theory behind the videos. Yes, their is some theory to this madness. :lol: 

When i was looking for refining videos i tried the net. Sell Sell Sell ads,
That's all i got. Went to the video sites and nothing. Nothing worth a dam anyway. This is where most people would say let me look on You tube or the famous Google. 

The trick is keywords. The search engines will index these videos with my keywords. I have already registered the keywords in my account name too. 

Example Member name >Gold refining 
Topic Of video > Gold refining
Keywords for video > Gold refining ( I used others to )

So i'm looking for gold information videos.
I go to http://video.google.com/
And enter gold refining. ( You try it )

That's all it takes. Bam i got a lead that directs them straight here.
If you want the book, You have to register to be a member. 8) 
Best of all, Google indexes you tube videos too. So it's a double whammy. Coming or going. Not bad for free. By the way. Microsoft will give you a few web site and even give you a free 1 year domain name for free.

I haven't forgot yours steve. Just waiting.

But this is only part of the master plan. 8)


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG :shock: :shock: 

I registered the keyword shor also. 

Go to google video and type in shor gold. :lol: :lol: 
The old trojan horse on your ass trick.

Don't make me get Chris to whip out his calculator. lol

I wonder if you can be sued for the use of a keyword. :wink: 

<Disclaimer> All works by this author are a work of fiction and are meant to be taken as such. Besides i was talking about Daniel Shor a veteran actor, director, writer and teacher.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 23, 2007)

Ralph said:


> Besides i was talking about Daniel Shor a veteran actor, director, writer and teacher.



*Shor* you were!!! :lol: 


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 27, 2007)

Update on you tube. I know we have all watched the video, But it's gotten 149 hits in 6 days. What's that 25/ Day average. Of course this is just by the posting of the video. I haven't cranked up the heat yet. :wink:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 28, 2007)

Excellent, Ralph, except for one thing. I hope people don't expect to be able to learn how to process catalytic converters on this forum, since no one here knows how to do them. Even platinumill's machine only seems to be 85% efficient.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 28, 2007)

I hope people don't expect to be able to learn how to process catalytic converters on this forum, since no one here knows how to do them

The video subject is more of a what gold and other precious metals can be found in type of thing. If nothing else they at least have been here and more than likely at least know someone who is intrested in some type of precious metal recovery. ( Hopefully )


----------

